# 7s26 Versus 7s36



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi all, new boy here.

I stumbled across this forum when looking for info on seiko watches. I have just bought my first mechanical watch for years, (and third seiko) a SNX431 and I now seem to have an insatiable urge to buy more........

is this normal? and is there a cure?

I also have a quick question if you don't mind indulging an impudent newcomer...

What are the main differences between the 7S26 and 7S36 movements?

So far I have established that they are both automatic, non-hand wind, non-hacking and the 36 has two more jewels. Is the 36 worth the extra? most models seem to be double similar 26 models in price.

Thanks for taking the time to read this post.

Jef


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Jef, I cant remember the details exactly but I think youve nailed it well enough...The '36 is a upgraded '26 maybe?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jef.L said:


> I have just bought my first mechanical watch for years, (and third seiko) a SNX431 and I now seem to have an insatiable urge to buy more........
> 
> is this normal? and is there a cure?


Simple answer.. Yes & No









Welcome to the forum Jef


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jef.L said:


> I now seem to have an insatiable urge to buy more........


Jef, don't worry you'll get used to it. 

Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys

bit of a bu**er about the no cure though.

I suppose it will be like my other passion, air rifles....

...."Why do you need another gun, you can't possibly use more than one at a time?"

..."so how many have you got NOW?"

......"what have you bought that for, you can't possibly need another?"

......"you should be spending your money on your daughters (as if they don't cost me a fortune anyway) not those smelly old guns."

all in a high pitched female shriek.









They just don't understand do they?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jef.L said:


> They just don't understand do they?


Some do...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jef.L said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys
> 
> bit of a bu**er about the no cure though.
> 
> ...


 So Jef, exactly how many pairs of shoes, outfits, handbags, earrings & assorted jewellery does your 710 (aka wife/girlfriend, significant female) have and can actually wear at one time


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

"Aah, but that's different"

she'll say

"they all have a different purpose"

she'll say

"this ones for tuesdays, this ones for christmas, this ones for funerals...etc etc"

she'll say

"But the same can be said for my watches/airguns/fishing rods/motor bikes*"

*delete as appropriate

you'll say

"Oh don't be such a......, such a.........

.........MAN"

she'll say as she slams the door behind her.

"I'm off up the pub"

you'll say, under your breath, wondering why God made women in the first place.

'She' by the way is the wife of .......... uh.......27 years









my god just think of all the watches and air rifles I could have bought over the years.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Jef... welcome to the forum

As Mach says... yes, you are completley normal and no, there is not any cure known to modern science. At best you can treat the symptoms by occasionally getting yourself a little present if you've been especially good... It's a bit like being on a diet and then once a week having a sneaky cream cake.

Air rifles... I well remember the howls of anguish when the HW80K came out and I drove 200 miles to Westbury and back to pick mine up... and then the further questions when it was packed off to Theoben for regulating... then the need to explain why a Tasco scope was necessary when "it's already got sights on it..."

Women simply don't understand.

Rob

By the way the low end Seiko mechanical movements such as the 7S26 and 7S36 are quite reliable but otherwise nothing special. I certainly wouldn't pay a 100% premium for the 7S36. Others may not agree, but as I'm sure you will find out there is always healthy debate on this forum.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

jef.L said:


> What are the main differences between the 7S26 and 7S36 movements? So far I have established that they are both automatic, non-hand wind, non-hacking and the 36 has two more jewels. Is the 36 worth the extra? most models seem to be double similar 26 models in price.


Those two additional jewels do nothing.

It's marketing, nothing more.


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

I've done a bit more research and it would seem that the 7S36 has quick-set date whereas the 7S26 doesn't, at least that's what the advert descriptions would seem to suggest.

So for your extra money, which is difficult to quantify as there are no exact equivalents that I can find, you get 2 more jewels and a quick set date all for the privilege of paying between 30% and 100% more.

There are however some very nice looking models using the 36 movement that don't have an equivalent in the 26. I suppose you pays yer money and makes yer choice.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The 7s26 is most definatly quick set daydate


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

jasonm said:


> The 7s26 is most definatly quick set daydate


DOH! I should have been able to deduce that myself, after all........

.......I do OWN one !?!?

senility must be creeping upon me quicker than I thought.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> Air rifles... I well remember the howls of anguish when the HW80K came out and I drove 200 miles to Westbury and back to pick mine up... and then the further questions when it was packed off to Theoben for regulating... then the need to explain why a Tasco scope was necessary when "it's already got sights on it..."
> 
> Women simply don't understand.


Your showing your age now. I bought myself a 77 and a 4x40 scope (secondhand), that cost almost the same as the gun, with some money I'd made at the weekends when I was 14 or so and that was around the time Theoben had just started out. I almost feel quite young now.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Welcome, Jef! I believe Seamaster73 has nailed it.

If you enjoy Asian watches, there are forums on the net dedicated to them (one for Seiko/Citizen), with only occasional mention of Swiss watches.

Once you have gotten that second watch of your preference, counseling may be required to stop. JMHO.


----------



## jef.L (Dec 30, 2006)

normdiaz said:


> Welcome, Jef! I believe Seamaster73 has nailed it.
> 
> If you enjoy Asian watches, there are forums on the net dedicated to them (one for Seiko/Citizen), with only occasional mention of Swiss watches.
> 
> Once you have gotten that second watch of your preference, counseling may be required to stop. JMHO.


I think I am at that stage already. My first post said that I have just _bought_ my first mechanical watch for years, the Seiko 5. I already had a cherished mechanical watch, Swiss too, its an Omega Geneve, my 21st birthday (circa 1976) present from my parents.

So now I have two, and three Quartz (am I allowed to use that word here?) Seikos, and I am currently planning how to smuggle a Seiko Spirit past she who must be obeyed in the near future; and I only discovered this forum ten days ago









Oh well, at least its not dangerous to my health,........

............. unless SHE finds out of course.









Jef


----------

